# 72 lemans to 70 gto?



## jreichel (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm the new owner of a 72 lemans which came with new 70 gto fenders, hood, bumper, and valance. I was wondering if I bought a new "70 gto" radiator core support, which it already needs, will I be able to "convert" the front end to a 70 gto?


----------



## jreichel (Jun 24, 2015)

heres pictures of the new quarters and trunk floor being installed.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

When I bought her, my '70 GTO lacked the entire front clip (doghouse), so I feel confident I can comment intelligently on the process involved in amassing the necessary parts. As my dear wife likes to comment prior to any major (for me) project that she wants done (and has no clue as to what's really involved): "How hard could it be?"

You'll need the '70 GTO Endura Bumper, the '70 GTO Bumper Brackets, the '70 GTO Frame Extensions, both '70 GTO Fenders, the '70 GTO Front Valance, a '68-'70 GTO Hood, the '70 GTO Radiator Core Support, and like a HUNDRED fracking little pieces including fasterners and brackets!!! All these parts (except the hood) are one year-specific parts (which drives up the cost). Some are available in reproduction, but that is also expensive.

It can be done, your best bet is to search Craig's List for a *complete *'70 GTO front end clip... AND get yourself a '70 Factory Assembly Manual (there is a decent exploded diagram of a '70 GTO Front Clip out there on the internet somewhere, but I couldn't find it to attach -- PM me if you want it as I have it saved in my photos.

*Good job on the rear end.*


----------



## jreichel (Jun 24, 2015)

Thank you for the info! I found that they sell a front end hardware kit for sheet metal at NPD which is what I was going to buy to hopefully take care of most of the bolts. From your list it sounds like all I need are bumper brackets, and most of the misc. pieces like headlight bezels, turn signals, and grills and such. I just didn't want to get to the point where I start hanging the sheet metal and find out none of it will work.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The large front bumper brackets, the attached center coresupport bracket, and the small stamped valance to front fender brackets are usually the hardest to find. The small stamped steel valance brackets are reproduced, and are cheap. 

The Chinese repro core support is not bent correctly on the stepped edge where the fan shroud attaches, and the entire length of that flange will have to be bent to the correct angle. Good used '69-72 hood hinges hold up better than the repro's. Have to be careful in sourcing them, '71-72 GTO's and endura nose LeMans used the same hood hinge, but with thicker springs, and you don't want to bolt the hd spring version on '69-70 GTO's or LeMans with their lighter hoods.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Once you have everything you will want to fit it all together before you paint anything especially if using repro parts. That way you can make any modifications without messing up new paint. The advantage you have here is most anything you can't find original has been reproduced for the GTO. LeMans parts can be another story. It took me over a year to find a corner marker light for mine which was a one year part that has not been reproduced.


----------



## jreichel (Jun 24, 2015)

Just getting back to this project. Does anyone have any of these parts I might need? Any new tips or tricks?


----------



## jreichel (Jun 24, 2015)

So the front bumper nose I have is the glasstek one. Does anyone know how to install this? Yes i know it looks like a POS. Just wanted to document the pictures here. I just set the fenders and hood on for a quick visual. I recently bought the 70' GTO core support.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Posted on your other thread about the fiberglass nose mounting. Have you noticed the fitment issues with the repro fenders? Neither fit real well,but the passenger side one, ESP does not fit well @ the door jamb area, & the fender/ brace will have to be taken apart. There is a thread out there that explains the repair of the passenger side fender by a long time metal man. explains it better than I could, I look for that post & fwd it to you.

Several years ago, i picked up one of the $80 lwr fender sections with brace & it had the same issue. Another issue that will have to be addressed is the way the lwr U channel is jig welded on the bottom of the core support upright at the wrong angle.


----------



## jreichel (Jun 24, 2015)

Thank you for the responses... I haven't had time to fit any of the fenders yet, I had to replace the core support first which I bought last weekend. The fenders were bought years ago, I forget which company... but I can say just messing with them quickly, it appears the drivers side fender will need worked pretty good to get a decent fender/door gap... any information you find/have that has to do with the 70' gto front end, parts and sources would be greatly appreciated. I'm trying to get this car finish so my dad can enjoy it.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Can you post or forward pictures of the back side of your Glastek fiberglass nose? I'm not hands on acquainted with the fiberglass nose, I've only briefly looked at few that were bolted onto race cars. 

On the repro '70 GTO fenders, they have several major figment issues that require a lot of work to get them to fit halfway decent. Below is a thread off PY that details a lot. It's not the thread I was thinking of from a professional restorer in NC (cant find the link) but addresses many of the same problems.

Need help with 70 GTO repop fender/door alignment - PY Online Forums

There are also issues with the reproduction '70 GTO coresupport. Like the fenders there is only one manufacturer of these pieces. I would strongly suggest you compare the angle of the bottom channel on the upright of the repro coresupport with the lower channel on the '72 Lux LeMans coresupport. If you don't still have the original coresupport, let me know & I can get some pics & measurements. Of note, many also use the repro coreupport for '69 GTO's, or cut the flanged area off the top to make it work for a '68, but the coresupport itself was patterned, however poorly, off a '70 GTO coresupport. 

Restoring/rebuilding original coresupports, as well as repairing original fenders is something I have spent literally hundreds of hours on. It would have been nice if Dynacorn had got the repro core support & fenders dead on correct from the get go, but that was not the case & they don't seem to be very interested in correcting anything.


----------



## jreichel (Jun 24, 2015)

Here are some pictures I took tonight that you were asking about... sry they aren't the best - ignore all the junk in the background.


----------



## jreichel (Jun 24, 2015)

Does the nose piece fasten to the fenders at all? Looking at the exploded diagrams it doesn't show any nose to fender connections?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

No, the endura nose mounted to the two steel brackets that mounted off the front of the frame. These two steel brackets slide through two rectangular openings in the coresupport. With the Glastek nose you are going to have to build up tabs on the back side to mount the GTO grilles, the GTO headlamp mtg panels, as well as some form of tabs to mount the structure needed to mount the Fiberglas nose to the frame horns. If you like I can get pics of the backside of a '70 endura nose, as well as how the grilles, & headlamp panels mount.


----------



## jreichel (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes pinion, any pictures will help... I found out that the "upper impact bar" that bolts to the bumper brackets is molded into the fiberglass nose. The tabs that mount the grills, and headlight panels are also molded to the nose, the holes just need drilled... if you can post pictures always help, also if you have any leads on some 70' gto bumper brackets.


----------



## jreichel (Jun 24, 2015)

Also, if the nose isn't bolted to the fenders, what keeps the nose oriented to them and sitting flush while driving?


----------



## jreichel (Jun 24, 2015)

Bump bump


----------



## jreichel (Jun 24, 2015)

Would anyone be willing to post up some pictures of the 70 front end? I'm looking for bracket locations, fender to core support bracket, grill brackets, headlight panel brackets, the hood releasespring and latch, pull location. Valance attachment. Anything would be helpfull.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

J, can early this week get you cell pics of back of a 70 endura bumper, grill & headlamp mtg. i have no photo hosting site, feel free & pm a cell number & can send a text.


----------



## jreichel (Jun 24, 2015)

Bump for any pictures, also does anyone have any bumper brackets or headlight header panels so I can stop using zip ties??


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Just sent pics of rear of the oem bumper with vies of all the mtg studs. Found the loose pair of '71-72 Pontiac LeMans front bumper to frame brackets on the load floor of my Cherookee. between my new shop, temporary storage, & my home garage am on the hunt for other '70 GTO endura pieces. 

Am going trace each '70 GTO bumper to frame bracket out on graph paper. It would not be that hard with basic metal work to make a pair of '70 GTO nose to frame brackets. The '70 GTO nose wide bracing, though, I believe it is considerably different than '71-72 LeMans (std chrome bumper) front end pieces.


----------



## jrs 427 (Aug 8, 2010)

I read your post and thought you were converting a 72 lemans into a 72 GTO. When I saw " new hood " I was not aware anyone reproduced the 71-72 hood. As for going back to a 70 vintage The right mixture of parts would certainly work out in your favor. Someone spent a lot of time adding new panels to this project.
I bought a 71 GTO rolling body rust free out of New Mexico for two grand. The hood has very minor imperfections . I was looking for a replacement when I found many sources with hoods in the same condition ( minor dents and under lip corrosion, easily repaired ) wanted over two grand just for the hood. Although basically the same body as the 68 and newer it seems some parts are scarce , not reproduced, and harder to locate. The good part is 68-72 Lemans bodies are reasonably priced.
Good luck with your transformation.


----------



## Seven T One GTO (Feb 25, 2021)

Hi everyone! I came across this thread because I’m interested in putting a 70 nose on my 71. Man there was a lot of great information here! A few years has gone by and I’m wondering if anyone is making a complete kit yet?


----------



## MississippiRandy (Mar 7, 2021)

jreichel said:


> heres pictures of the new quarters and trunk floor being installed.


. I would love to see more pics of what you have done to your 72.


----------

